# Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Letzte Folge mit Negativrekord bei Wertungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Letzte Folge mit Negativrekord bei Wertungen*

						Das Finale von Game of Thrones wurde ausgestrahlt und die Geschichte um den Eisernen Thron von Westeros wurde zu Ende gebracht. Doch bei den Fans kam der Abschluss der Hit-Serie überhaupt nicht gut an. Auf Imdb.com fuhr die letzte Folge einen Negativrekord bei den Nutzerwertungen ein. Indes nehmen die Schauspieler einen emotionalen Abschied.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Letzte Folge mit Negativrekord bei Wertungen*


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Mai 2019)

Kein Wunder, die letzte Folge war grottenschlecht und ein absolut unwürdiges Ende für die Serie.


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Mai 2019)

Bei den Folgen die zuvor liefen konnte man ja schon vermuten das die Finale Episode ebenso "hingerotzt" worden ist. Ich schaus mir heut Abend erst an und überzeug mich dann selbst von der brillianten Arbeit D&D's.


----------



## ich558 (20. Mai 2019)

Versteh die Kritik hier überhaupt nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes Finale mit vielen unerwarteten Handlungen und super in Szene gesetzt. Auch müsste man auf Basis dieser Folge noch Folge 4 nach oben korrigieren. 

ich habe das Gefühle manche „wollen“ die Staffel 8 einfach kritisieren ganz gleich wie die Serie geändert hätte. 

Auf den Großteil der Figuren wurde wieder tiefer eingegangen und auch Dialoge waren wieder sehr gut geschrieben. Aber wer sich mal auf dem Hate Train befindet kommt scheinbar nicht mehr herunter....


----------



## weisserteufel (20. Mai 2019)

Bis zu Hälfte dachte ich mir: Cool, sieht nach der geilen Folge aus und dann kommt der Zeitsprung und schon ist Fremdschämen angesagt.


----------



## ich558 (20. Mai 2019)

weisserteufel schrieb:


> Zur Folge selbst:
> Bis zu Hälfte dachte ich mir: Cool, sieht nach der geilen Folge aus und dann kommt der Zeitsprung und schon ist Fremdschämen angesagt.



wieso?


----------



## Standeck (20. Mai 2019)

weisserteufel schrieb:


> Bis zu Hälfte dachte ich mir: Cool, sieht nach der geilen Folge aus und dann kommt der Zeitsprung und schon ist Fremdschämen angesagt.



Ja, warum? Fand den Zeitsprung ziemlich passend. Kann jetzt ohne Spoiler aber auch nicht erklären warum....



Spoiler



Ich dachte erst Tyrion wird jetzt noch auf Danys Befehl, vor ihrem Tod, zur Hinrichtung gebracht. Ich war überrascht als er dann vor den Lords abgeliefert wurde. So hab ich erst erfahren dass Jon verhaftet wurde. Was daran jetzt so schlecht zum Fremdschämen sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht...



btw: Daran wie ihr euch schon über einen kleinen Fehler in der News aufregt sieht man dass man mit euch wohl gar nicht zu debattieren braucht ob die Folge gut war oder nicht. Ein kleiner Fehler, oder ein Ding dabei was euch nicht in den Kram passt, schon wird ohne Sinn und Verstand drauflos gehatet. Wenn euer Charakter am Ende einer Geschichte verrückt wird und ich das Schreiben würde würde ich einfach jemandem einen Grammatikalisch Falschen Satz zu euch sagen lassen und schon würdet ihr euch auf euren Drachen schwingen und ganz Deutschland in Schutt und Asche legen. Mehr Charakter Development braucht es nicht.


----------



## Ryle (20. Mai 2019)

War mir schon mit der letzten Folge klar, was hier passieren wird aber was danach noch folgte war schon mehr als frustrierend. Unendlich viele offene Fragen, umsonst aufgebaute Charaktere und ins nichts laufende Handlungsstränge....

Da wollte man zu viel in die finale Staffel komprimieren und hat eben keine Vorlagen mehr gehabt. HBO wollte doch 10 Staffeln finanzieren, wieso man D&D nicht einfach ersetzt hat und die Serie dann gegen den Wunsch von HBO und sogar G.R.R so enden lies ist mir nicht ganz klar. Naja mal schauen wie die Bücher und Spin Offs/Prequel werden.


----------



## ich558 (20. Mai 2019)

Ryle schrieb:


> War mir schon mit der letzten Folge klar, was hier passieren wird aber was danach noch folgte war schon mehr als frustrierend. Unendlich viele offene Fragen, umsonst aufgebaute Charaktere und ins nichts laufende Handlungsstränge....
> 
> Da wollte man zu viel in die finale Staffel komprimieren und hat eben keine Vorlagen mehr gehabt. HBO wollte doch 10 Staffeln finanzieren, wieso man D&D nicht einfach ersetzt hat und die Serie dann gegen den Wunsch von HBO und sogar G.R.R so enden lies ist mir nicht ganz klar. Naja mal schauen wie die Bücher und Spin Offs/Prequel werden.



Welche Fragen zb? So ziemlich alle Figuren wurden abgeschlossen- jeder hat seine Bestimmung und seinen Platz in der Welt bekommen.


----------



## snajdan (20. Mai 2019)

Standeck schrieb:


> btw: Daran wie ihr euch schon über einen kleinen Fehler in der News aufregt sieht man dass man mit euch wohl gar nicht zu debattieren braucht ob die Folge gut war oder nicht. Ein kleiner Fehler, oder ein Ding dabei was euch nicht in den Kram passt, schon wird ohne Sinn und Verstand drauflos gehatet. Wenn euer Charakter am Ende einer Geschichte verrückt wird und ich das Schreiben würde würde ich einfach jemandem einen Grammatikalisch Falschen Satz zu euch sagen lassen und schon würdet ihr euch auf euren Drachen schwingen und ganz Deutschland in Schutt und Asche legen. Mehr Charakter Development braucht es nicht.



Darum geht es nicht, sondern das man einfach Blind entweder den Google Translator nutzt oder von anderen Seiten die Übersetzung kopiert hat. Sowas ist einfach kein guter Journalismus und ist schwach, ganz schwach einzuordnen.


----------



## BabaYaga (20. Mai 2019)

So amüsant. Jeden Tag ein neuer Post über die Heulsusen.
Werde mir dann mal gemütlich die letzte Folge ansehen und denke sie wird mich genau so gut unterhalten, wie der Rest der 8 Staffel.

Nach ein paar Diskussionen heute in der Arbeit bin ich mittlerweile auch der Meinung, man hätte die Inhalte ruhig noch auf mind. 1 Staffel mehr aufsplitten können, weil manche Sachen jetzt wirklich viel zu schnell gegangen sind im Vergleich zu den ersten Staffeln aber naja, das Kind ist hier definitiv schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Bei den Produktionskosten wird man den Teufel tun und im Nachgang etwas daran ändern. Sie können ja die ganzen zu kurz gekommenen Sachen dann in irgendwelchen Spin-Offs etc. abhandeln


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (20. Mai 2019)

snajdan schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht, sondern das man einfach Blind entweder den Google Translator nutzt oder von anderen Seiten die Übersetzung kopiert hat. Sowas ist einfach kein guter Journalismus und ist schwach, ganz schwach einzuordnen.


Dann kann ich mir den Pulitzerpreis wohl doch wieder abschminken. Vermaledeit aber nochmal.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## weisserteufel (20. Mai 2019)

Standeck schrieb:


> btw: Daran wie ihr euch schon über einen kleinen Fehler in der News aufregt sieht man dass man mit euch wohl gar nicht zu debattieren braucht ob die Folge gut war oder nicht. Ein kleiner Fehler, oder ein Ding dabei was euch nicht in den Kram passt, schon wird ohne Sinn und Verstand drauflos gehatet. Wenn euer Charakter am Ende einer Geschichte verrückt wird und ich das Schreiben würde würde ich einfach jemandem einen Grammatikalisch Falschen Satz zu euch sagen lassen und schon würdet ihr euch auf euren Drachen schwingen und ganz Deutschland in Schutt und Asche legen. Mehr Charakter Development braucht es nicht.



Ich würde nur dich in Schutt und Asche legen. Aber auch nur, weil du eine Intel CPU und ein Nvidia Grafikkarte in deinem Rechner hast.


----------



## Standeck (20. Mai 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Welche Fragen zb? So ziemlich alle Figuren wurden abgeschlossen- jeder hat seine Bestimmung und seinen Platz in der Welt bekommen.



Finde ich auch. Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, desto stimmiger ist das ganze für mich, auch wenn ich es beim ersten mal etwas hart fand.



Spoiler



Dass Jon wieder als Strafe zur Nachtwache muss fand ich etwas hart und traurig beim ersten mal, auch jetzt, da ich finde er wäre ein guter König gewesen. Aber das Ende impliziert ja dass er eventuell der Nachfolger Mance´s werden könnte als König der Wildlinge, denn die scheinen ihm ja zu folgen. Und ich glaube er ist auch glücklicher dort. 
Ich fand auch die Szene als Tyrion Jaime und Cersei findet und über sie trauert ziemlich stark. Auch die Szene als Jon Dany tötet finde ich super gespielt, die beste der beiden.





weisserteufel schrieb:


> Ich würde nur dich in Schutt und Asche legen. Aber auch nur, weil du eine Intel CPU und ein Nvidia Grafikkarte in deinem Rechner hast.



Wie bei Game of Thrones ist aber auch hier nicht alles in Gut und Böse einzuteilen: Ich bau auch die Rechner in meiner Arbeit, in den vergangenen Jahren hab ich nur Intel Prozessoren verbaut. Aber in den letzten vier nur AMD Ryzen, seit man die wieder gebrauchen kann, und ich würde es wieder tun.


----------



## ich558 (20. Mai 2019)

Standeck schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, desto stimmiger ist das ganze für mich, auch wenn ich es beim ersten mal etwas hart fand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Geht mir genau so. Umso länger man über die Folge nachdenkt um so besser wird sie. Aber manche haben wohl instant danach eine negative Bewertung auf imdb abgegeben. 

Spoiler:
das Ende von Jon kam mir vor als würde er auf seine Strafe bei der Nachtwache zu bleiben eine Scheiss geben und wird wie du schon sagtest König hinter der Mauer. 

Der Abschied zwischen den Starks war auch sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Mai 2019)

Diesen Mist kann man nur gut finden, wenn man keine Ansprüche hat.


----------



## weisserteufel (20. Mai 2019)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Diesen Mist kann man nur gut finden, wenn man keine Ansprüche hat.



Sei ehrlich. Du hast die Serie nicht verstanden.


----------



## CastorTolagi (20. Mai 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Welche Fragen zb? So ziemlich alle Figuren wurden abgeschlossen- jeder hat seine Bestimmung und seinen Platz in der Welt bekommen.


Ich pack alles in Spoiler damit keiner jammern kann



Spoiler



1. Was war jetzt genau der Sinn und Zweck John zu einem Tageryen zu machen? Damit sie Varys los werden können? Seine Abstammung hat überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf den Storyfluss.
2. Die Unsulid haben mehrmals ihre absolute/bedingungslose Loyalität für Danerys gezeigt. Warum hat Grey Worm John dann nicht sofort umgebracht?
3. Was war der Zweck von Cercies Schwangerschaft?
4. Was war der ganze Sinn zu Zweck von Jamies "Sinneswandel" am Ende von Staffel 7 wenn sie es in S8 wieder rückgängig machen?
5. The lone wolf dyes - the pack survives....ja was das betrifft....ähhhh....gut...Entfernung ist relativ zu dem Zeitpunkt.
6. Wofür braucht es jetzt noch die Nachtwache wenn es keine Weißen mehr gibt und die Nord Verbündeten sind?
7. Wieso überhaupt zieht es Torments Leute wieder in den Norden wenn seit 7 Staffeln deren Ziel es ist in den Süden zu kommen und dort zu siedeln.
8. Ist John eigentlich nicht auch Khal nachdem er Dany getötet hat?
9. Wie haben sie überhaupt die Mauer wieder aufgebaut?
10. Eine ganze Staffel in der Arya "no one" wurde und alles was sie damit machte war Walter Frey zu ermorden.
11. Haben wir vielleicht nicht jemanden vergessen - jemanden in Meree??


----------



## drstoecker (20. Mai 2019)

Das Finale ist top, hab ich mir direkt um 3uhr gegönnt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Mai 2019)

weisserteufel schrieb:


> Sei ehrlich. Du hast die Serie nicht verstanden.



Doch, ich habe verstanden dass D&D ohne Hilfe und ohne Material auf das sie sich stützen können, absolute Armleuchter sind.


----------



## Standeck (20. Mai 2019)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Ich pack alles in Spoiler damit keiner jammern kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich versuchs mal....



Spoiler



1. Doch hatte es, um mal in deiner Logik zu bleiben: Wie kann man das als Zuschauer übersehen? Jon hat es Dany gesagt, Jon hat es Sansa und Arya gesagt, und erst da hatte es seine Auswirkungen. Dany glaubte die ganze Zeit an ihre Bestimmung, an ihren Anspruch auf den Thron. Aber als letzer männlicher Erbe war Jon der wahre Erbe des Throns, mit einem deutlich stärkerem Anspruch darauf. Das hat Dany sehr zugesetzt und letztlich dazu beigetragen dass sie übergeschnappt ist.
2. Weiß ich nicht, wahrscheinlich weil Jon Schnee nicht irgendein dahergelaufener Attentäter war. Auch Dany hat ihre Verräter nicht sofort umbringen lassen sondern sie verurteilt. Er dachte wohl das passiert auch mit ihm.
3. Der Zweck war Tyrion glauben zu lassen dass Cersei einen Grund zu leben hat. Am Schluß wollte sie ja sogar nur überleben damit das Kind geboren wird. Also wo ist das kein "Zweck"?
4. Der Zweck war wohl einen komplexen Charakter zu haben der wie kein anderer das "Grau" in Ice and Fire repräsentiert. Er ist Gut und Böse zugleich, am Ende will er aber nur seine Schwester retten, was auch Sinn gibt weil er sie sein Leben lang geliebt hat. Ich denke es wäre eher schwer zu erklären gewesen wenn er sie getötet hätte wie so viele dachten.
5. Keine Ahnung was du damit meinst.
6. Das hab ich auch nicht verstanden. Ich dachte die Nachtwache bestünde nur noch aus Sam, aber da hab ich mich wohl geirrt. Auch was sie jetzt noch bewachen wollten weiß ich nicht. Ist wahrscheinlich wie Tyrion sagt, man braucht halt irgendwo einen Platz für Krüppel und Bastarde.
7. Das ist wiederum ganz einfach: Sie wollten nur in den Süden, hinter die Mauer, weil die Toten ihnen ans Leder wollten. Hat Mance auch zu Jon Schnee so gesagt. Nachdem der Nachtkönig tot war gab es auch keine Bedrohung mehr, also gingen sie einfach wieder zurück in ihre Heimat.
8. Glaub ich nicht. Er wurde gefangen genommen, also ist er erst mal gar nix. Auch nicht für die Dothraki, denn er kann seinen Anspruch, wenn er einen hätte, ja nicht durchsetzen. Er ist also genausowenig Khal wie der rechtmäßige König der Sieben Königslande.
9. Haben sie nicht. Die Mauer wurde bei der Festung Eastwatch eingerissen, in der Folge siehst du die Schwarze Festung die in der Mitte der Mauer steht.
10. Den Nachtkönig hast du vergessen.
11. Nein den hat Dany schon in Staffel 6 abgefertigt. Vielleicht regiert er in ihrem Sinn Meeren, wer weiß, oder wird jetzt verjagt nachdem sie tot ist. Würde mich zwar auch interessieren, aber so wichtig war der Kerl wirklich nicht. Irgendwen musste sie doch aber da zurücklassen, und ihn hat es halt erwischt. Den einer muss ja ihre Eroberungen verwalten. Hätte sie alle mitgenommen würde die Sklavenmeister wieder übernehmen.





Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Doch, ich habe verstanden dass D&D ohne Hilfe und ohne Material auf das sie sich stützen können, absolute Armleuchter sind.



Beniof und Weis hatten bis zuletz Hilfe von GRRM persönlich. Und der hat sich über ihre Arbeit nie beschwert. Und erzähl mir nix, ich hab Urlaub und kein Leben, ich hab mir an die 50 Stunden GRRM Interviews auf YT angesehen und hab danach gesucht nach dieser mysteriösen Aussage von ihm er habe sich von der Serie abgewandt und wäre nicht einverstanden mit den entscheidungen der beiden und das andere Blabla was Serien Kritiker immer anbringen. Da kommen sie dann mit der Autoren Keule, dass selbst ihm das nicht gefallen würde, wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen. Ich hab wie gesagt noch nichts gefunden was diese These stützen würde, im Gegenteil, im hab ihn nur positives Sagen hören zu der Arbeit der beiden. Und als ehemaliger TV Autor mit 10 Jahren Erfahrung weiß GRRM sehr wohl welchen Beschränkungen man  bei einer Serie unterworfen ist. Das scheinen nur die Liebhaber der Bücher nicht begriffen zu haben.


----------



## matty2580 (20. Mai 2019)

So, die letzte Folge habe ich jetzt auch gesehen, und finde dass Ende gar nicht so schlimm.
Es ist halt kein klassisches Happy End, aber sonst passte doch alles.
Die Serie an sich wurde einfach viel zu viel gehypt.

Und wer die letzte Staffel nicht mag, findet auch noch andere Serien, mit mindestens gleichen Unterhaltungswert, wie Legend of the Seeker, oder Shannara Chronicles.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=saggO6Tb6Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KI3e2MjWQB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PHuV (20. Mai 2019)

Ryle schrieb:


> HBO wollte doch 10 Staffeln finanzieren, wieso man D&D nicht einfach ersetzt hat und die Serie dann gegen den Wunsch von HBO und sogar G.R.R so enden lies ist mir nicht ganz klar. Naja mal schauen wie die Bücher und Spin Offs/Prequel werden.


Was nützt es, wenn das Material von Martin fehlt, und Du darfst nicht vergessen, die "jüngeren" Darsteller werden ja auch immer älter, was vermutlich ein Kernproblem darstellt, weshalb sie schnell fertig werden mußten.

Im Endeffekt hätten sie von Anfang an pro Jahr 2-3 Staffel schaffen müssen.


----------



## ich558 (20. Mai 2019)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Ich pack alles in Spoiler damit keiner jammern kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre meine Erklärung.



Spoiler



1. Damit er die Drachen fliegen kann und Danny noch mehr Gründe in ihrer verzwickten Lage durchzudrehen.
2. Weil er immer noch König des Nordens war und es bisher immer einen Prozess gab
3. Kein besonderer. Um den Zuschauer auf die falsche Fährte zu locken? Bin gespannt ob das in den Büchern anders wird aber das denke ich nicht, da das Ende ja von George nun bekannt ist wird es auch keine Cersei mehr geben.
4. Er hat die Gefahr der Untoten erkannt und ist deswegen nach Norden aber seine Schwester hat er immer geliebt. Er wollte zurück zu ihr um sie zu retten/überzeugen/bei ihr sein wenn alles endet.
5.Weiß nicht was du meinst 
6. "Es muss immer einen Ort für Krüppel und Bastarde geben" oder so wurde ja gesagt 
7. Wurde nicht in einen der letzten Folgen kurz erwähnt, dass sich die Wildlinge doch lieber hinter der Mauer sein wollen? Und sie haben sich ja Jon verschrieben und sich ihm nun angeschlossen.
8. Spielt doch keine Rolle
9. In der Folge ist ja einiges an Zeit verstrichen oder das ist an einem anderen Ort wo sie nicht eingestürzt ist.
10. Das Potential wurde etwas wenig Ausgenutzt was die Gesichter betrifft aber sie wurde dadurch zur Kämpferin und selbstbewussten Mädchen. Hat also schon was gebracht.
11. Ihre alte Hand? Find ich eher unwichtig



GoT lässt natürlich viele Fragen dem Zuschauer selbst aber man kann und muss ja auch nicht alles beantworten können- vor allem in der kürze der Zeit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2019)

Also die letzte Folge fand ich auch nicht wirklich gut. 



Spoiler



Zu der Serie passt einfach kein Happy End. Ich hätte da eher erwartet das sich alle Königslande gegenseitig auslöschen und nur das freie Volk hinter der Mauer überlebt. Irgendwie sowas mit heftigem Abgang, die Welt in Flammen.


----------



## pitbull3090 (20. Mai 2019)

Also ich habe die Folge eben gesehen und fand sie eigentlich echt in Ordnung. Das rettet für mich nur die Staffel nicht und lässt mir tatsächlich zu viel offen, was nie erklärt wird (vermutlich ist das auch genauso gewollt). Mit dem Ende kann ich sehr gut Leben und es wurde in meinen Augen gut erzählt und auch sehr schön dargestellt.  Ich fand die ganze Staffel nur sehr gepresst und daher großteils nicht glaubhaft. Es ging mir zu schnell das Danny durchdreht und einfach eine ganze Stadt zerlegt. Es sind halt so einige Kleinigkeiten, aber genau diese reißen mich raus. Zumindest bei dieser Serie, wo ich besseres gewöhnt bin/war.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (20. Mai 2019)

Ich fand die Folge ok. Nicht super, aber auch nicht schlecht.
Im Grunde ganz im Geiste von Staffel 8 (und eigentlich schon in Teilen von Staffel 7).

Man muss halt leider eingestehen, dass die Qualität gelitten hat, als man sich über die Grundhandlung der Bücher (100% korrekt war die Serie ja ohnehin nie) hinaus begeben hat.
Zwar hat GRRM den Autoren geholfen, aber er hat ja selber die Buchvorlagen noch nicht fertig und kann daher nur grob die Richtung weisen.
GRRM arbeitet jetzt seit gut 8 Jahren an "Winds of Winter" (Nr. 6 von 7 geplanten Büchern). Da kann man nicht erwarten, dass die Drehbuchautoren selbst mit seiner Hilfe in wenigen Monaten effektiv Buch 6 & 7 perfekt ausplotten. Ich denke daher, dass man ganz bewusst Staffel 7 & 8 kürzer gemacht hat (und Handlung und Dialoge gespart hat), weil man sonst die Drehbücher nicht In-Time geschafft hätte. Ist für die Fans zwar blöd, aber es will ja auch keiner 3+ Jahre auf die nächste Staffel warten.


----------



## Standeck (20. Mai 2019)

pitbull3090 schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Folge eben gesehen und fand sie eigentlich echt in Ordnung. Das rettet für mich nur die Staffel nicht und lässt mir tatsächlich zu viel offen, was nie erklärt wird (vermutlich ist das auch genauso gewollt). Mit dem Ende kann ich sehr gut Leben und es wurde in meinen Augen gut erzählt und auch sehr schön dargestellt.  Ich fand die ganze Staffel nur sehr gepresst und daher großteils nicht glaubhaft. Es ging mir zu schnell das Danny durchdreht und einfach eine ganze Stadt zerlegt. Es sind halt so einige Kleinigkeiten, aber genau diese reißen mich raus. Zumindest bei dieser Serie, wo ich besseres gewöhnt bin/war.



Schau dir mal bei Gelegenheit die ganze Serie nochmal an, dann wirst du für Danys Entwicklung schon sehr früh Anzeichen erkennen können. So ein bisschen wie wenn man sich The Sixth Sense das erste mal nochmal ansieht.


----------



## cerbero (20. Mai 2019)

HBO wollte 10 Folgen für die 8 Staffel finanzieren, nicht 10 Staffeln. 

Und im Vergleich zum bisherigen Gedrücke in der 8.Staffel war die letzte Folge ja richtig entspannt und durchschaubar.
Und erst die ganzen SpinOff-Ansätze für mehr Serien ... 



Man darf auch mal anmerken, die "Trilogie" A Song of Ice and Fire begann 1996 mit dem ersten Buch und ist auch deswegen nicht fertig geworden,  weil immer mehr Welt, Figuren und Erzählstränge dazu kamen, da ist die "Konzentration" das ganze zu einem Ende zu bringen und nicht alles mit zu schleifen  auch ein bischen erholsam.


----------



## BiJay (20. Mai 2019)

Wenn es ganz anders kommt als es die Fans erhofft haben, wird gleich die finale Folge negativ bewertet. Das typische Mimimi.

Das einzige, was ich an der finalen Staffel zu bemängeln habe, war, dass viele Sachen aufgrund der wenigen Folgen zu schnell abgehandelt wurde. Das hat den normalen Fluss gestört, was dann mit den restlichen Staffeln nicht mehr konform geht.

Ansonsten bin ich aber mit der Handlung voll zufrieden. Da vieles Schlag auf Schlag ging, muss man über viele Dinge noch einmal nachdenken, aber in sich macht alles Sinn. So viele Fragen sind am Ende dann auch nicht offen. Die finale Folge hat sogar viele Handlungsbögen vollendet - das hatte ich vor dem Anschauen nicht erwartet.

Der geschmolzene Thron ist meiner Meinung nach das perfekte Symbol für das Ende.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Mai 2019)

Man muss auch beachten welcher Art die Kritik and der 8. Staffel ist. 

Gruppe 1 sind die waren Fans die sich eine bessere Ausarbeitung der Handlung gewünscht hätten und das Produkt an sich kritisieren. Das hat auch alles seine Berechtigung.

Gruppe 2 jedoch sind linke Utopisten die jetzt einen Arschtritt bekommen haben. Die haben z.B. ihre feministischen Fantasien in Daenerys verwirklicht gesehen. 
Sie ist am Ende von sich selbst überzeugt das gute zu tun, unterdrückte zu befreien und rechtfertigt vor sich selbst damit Massaker anzurichten um an Ende alle Macht auf sich zu konzentrieren.
Das sind die linken in a nutshell. Witzig auch das die based Lords von Westeros über die Massendemokratie lachen. Das die Serienmacher damit überhaupt davon gekommen sind lol.


----------



## Surprise (20. Mai 2019)

Man kann die beiden Folgen 4 und 6 der Finalstaffel immer in Erinnerung behalten: Folge 4 mit dem Kaffeebecher, Folge 6 mit der Plastiktrinkflasche. Wenn die Folgen später auf DVD und Bluray rauskommen werden diese Dinge schon weggemacht wurden sein. Ich habe nun aber die Originalfassungen gesehen mit den Makeln...das ist doch was....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSnake (21. Mai 2019)

Die ersten 20 Minuten waren wirklich Top. Danach geht es rapide abwärts und hinterlässt ein kopfschüttelnd zurück (Mit vielen Fragen. Von den ganzen Logik Fehlern fange ich erst gar nicht an) Jetzt wird auch deutlich warum so manche Schauspieler sich "enttäuschend" geäußert hatten zum Finale.  Das Ende hätte zu eine Serien Soap gepasst und vielleicht zu HDR


Spoiler



Ehrlich die Szene am Ende als sich Jon von den Starks verabschiedet hat > Das hätte fast 1:1 aus HDR stammen können 
YouTube
 [

Und Bran als König innerhalb von 5 Minuten gewählt inkl. versteckter Wasser Flasche ist eh der Knaller. Das Jon aber der Rechtmäßige Erbe ist juckt niemand dafür wird er wieder zu Nachtwache gebannt weil es sonst Ärger geben könnte wenn er als freier Mann unterwegs ist obwohl er letztendlich alle gerettet hat. Alter....



Ich fand die Staffel von der jetzigen folge abgesehen durch ok aber jetzt im Endeffekt hat sie vieles kaputt gemacht weil vieles gehetzt und unfertig wirkt was irgendwie auch bestätigt das David Benioff und D. B. Weiss einfach kein Bock mehr hatten. 

Hat GoT definitiv nicht verdient.


----------



## Zuriko (21. Mai 2019)

Ich fand die gesamte 8. Staffel enttäuschend. Nicht WAS passiert ist, sondern WIE es dazu gekommen ist. Und dies ist auch die lauteste Kritik. Es fühlt sich alles gehetzt an, alles zu oberflächlich und oft auch nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Und wer bei GoT von Beginn weg dabei war, der weis auch genau was damit gemeint ist. Und man kann die letzte Staffel (Oder auch schon Staffel 7 zum Teil) in Schutz nehmen wie man möchte (Gibt ja bei kritischen Stimmen auch immer die Kritiker der kritischen Stimmen die sich dann alles zurechtlegen), das war stellenweise einfach schlecht geschrieben. Und nicht weil die nicht schreiben können, die wollten nicht mehr!

Gemäss Infos wollte HBO den Machern 10 Folgen anbieten, die wollten aber nur 6. Dabei wären 3-4 Folgen, oder sogar eine ganze Staffel nötig, um das Ende wirklich als befriedigend anzusehen. Ich will hier auch gar nicht auf Details eingehen die schon breit getreten worden sind. Und klar ist man auch ein wenig enttäuscht dass diese grossartige Serie nun zu Ende gegangen ist. Aber wenn ich denke welche Welt, welche Konflikte, welche Emotionen, welche Erwartungen und Überraschungen hier 6-7 Staffeln lang aufgebaut worden sind, dann kann die letzte Staffel welche alles zu einem Ende bringt nur enttäuschen.

Für mich macht es die Serie schon ein Stück weit madig, denn GoT hätte einfach ein würdigeres Finale verdient gehabt. So wirkt das alles husch durchgedrückt und am Ende lachen alle. Ein echt kitschiges Hollywood-Happy-End für die Starks. Klar hat damit niemand gerechnet, aber ist es eine wirklich gute Überraschung wenn man nicht nur gegen die Erwartungen, sondern auch gegen die Figuren agiert, nur um vor den Kopf zu stossen?

Ich versteh alle Kritiker gerade der letzten Staffel. Die Erwartungen waren wohl auch zu hoch, die Macher hatten keine Lust mehr auf GoT und dies merkt man einfach. Wer das nicht sieht oder sehen möchte, dem kann man auch nicht helfen. Ich finde Kritik in diesem Ausmass auch richtig und wichtig, denn wenn niemand das Maul aufreisst, dann muss man solche lieblosen Enden immer und immer wieder fressen!

Inszeniert war die Staffel aber toll, keine Frage. Visuell und mit der Musik war dass ein gewaltiger Abgang auf eine Serie, die aber die meiste Zeit nicht alleine von der Inszenierung gelebt hat.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (21. Mai 2019)

Also mir hat die letzte Folge eigentlich ganz gut gefallen. Obwohl der Zeitsprung dann schon in mir das Gefühl ausgelöst hat, als hätte ich grad eine ganze Staffel übersprungen.

Leider hat man in der ganzen 8.Staffel (und auch schon in Staffel 7) die Logik den Schauwerten geopfert, und das hinterläßt bei mir schon einen sehr faden Beigeschmack. Zugegebenermaßen ..... die Bilder/Szenen waren teilweise grandios eingefangen. Für's Auge (und auch für's Ohr) wurde wirklich Tolles geboten. Nur bringt das nichts, wenn man sehr viele Personen komplett unglaubwürdig (oder besser gesagt "dumm") handeln läßt. Und einzelne "Überraschungsmomente" wurden fast schon wie ein Jumpscare eingebaut, nur um den Zuschauer zu schocken, auch wenn es von der Handlung einfach keinen Sinn ergab.

Und dieses ganze Rumteleportieren von Personen oder ganzen Heeren fühlte sich schon in Staffel 7 sehr fragwürdig an. Und in Staffel 8 haben sie diesbzgl. den Bogen ziemlich überspannt. Insgesamt hätte der Inhalt von Staffel 7 & 8 auf 4 Staffeln (á 10 Folgen) verteilt werden müssen, um die Geschichte in einer glaubhaften Geschwindigkeit  zu erzählen.

In vergangenen Staffeln war immer der Weg das Ziel. In den letzten beiden Staffeln gab es nur ein Ziel, worauf die Macher hingearbeitet haben, aber der Weg dorthin wurde viel zu überhastet und unglaubwürdig erzählt.
Letztlich bleibt eine optisch grandios in Szene gesetzte Staffel, die erzählerisch aber einem GOT, wie man es aufgebaut hat, nicht würdig ist.


----------



## spawa93 (22. Mai 2019)

Verdient, Lachnummer!


----------



## thrustno1 (24. Mai 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Auf den Großteil der Figuren wurde wieder tiefer eingegangen und auch Dialoge waren wieder sehr gut geschrieben. Aber wer sich mal auf dem Hate Train befindet kommt scheinbar nicht mehr herunter....



Welche Dialoge bitte ? die letzten beiden Folgen waren eigentlich nur ein Mittelalter Michael Bay.


----------

